
Ask HN: Examples of great ‘productized consulting’ landing pages? - rahimnathwani
I found Jane Portman’s “Productized Consulting Guide” intriguing, and am curious to see more examples of how people in different fields put this idea into practice.<p>Here’s an example I encountered today: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;punchlinecopy.com&#x2F;work-with-punchline&#x2F;<p>Do you have a similar page on your site? Have you come across others which impressed you?
======
rstocker99
One of my friends does a productized (fixed price) roadmapping session (1) as
part of a larger "build your MPV" service. My understanding is that it works
out really well for him and his clients. They get to try him out with a fix
priced engagement. The output leads naturally to the next step in a larger
engagement. If for whatever reason it doesn't workout the client has useful
documentation they can take to someone else.

(1) [https://www.reemer.com/consulting/build-
mvp](https://www.reemer.com/consulting/build-mvp)

~~~
atraac
Let him know that he has a typo right there in the first sentence :)

~~~
kareemm
:facepalm: thanks for the heads up. Fixed!

------
punchlinecopy
Oh hey, this is my site (Punchline Copy)! Glad it's interesting to you. I can
say it's been a super helpful way for me to both cut down the time I spend
scoping custom projects, and for potential clients to understand what they'll
invest to get started working with me.

~~~
jsf01
All these weird prices ending in 7–Is that something you arrived at by A/B
testing or something else? Just from first impressions seeing $397 made me
notice the prices much more than, say, $399 or $400.

------
chrisingram
My partner and I have recently productized our web design/development
services:

[https://madebysphere.com](https://madebysphere.com)

The transparent pricing has really worked for us and our clients as people can
self-select, and they know what to expect before getting in touch with us.

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
scottturman
1 point by scottturman 27 minutes ago | edit | delete [–]

Hello Chris I am in the middle of taking my organization
[http://BrightRay.com](http://BrightRay.com) in this direction.

1) Did you find that sending people to these productized pitches had a higher
conversion rate, or are you doing it differently?

2) Are you making more money or similar money?

3) Has this cut don on the back and forth bullshit that is a residue of
traditional consulting?

4) Where do you find your new clients?

------
ramimac
patio11 has talked about this as well:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/services_...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/services_vs_products)

There is also an indiehackers discussion with some relevant examples:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/good-examples-of-
producti...](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/good-examples-of-productized-
consulting-b9c90a1fed)

------
rahimnathwani
30 minute video of a workshop Brian Casel did on this topic:
[https://youtu.be/LdDZ3Jyrl4E](https://youtu.be/LdDZ3Jyrl4E)

~~~
casjam
Thanks for mentioning my video! That was an old one.

I've published a lot more about productized services since then. Articles,
newer videos, and my Productize Podcast can be found here:
[https://productizeandscale.com](https://productizeandscale.com)

~~~
juddlyon
Glad you resurrected the podcast!

Came here to post a few people to check out if you're interested in
productizing (or positioning as a consultant):

\- Brian Casel

\- Philip Morgan

\- Jonathan Stark

\- Kai Davis

------
jrvarela56
Checkout [http://visualizevalue.com/](http://visualizevalue.com/)

It’s the best example I’ve seen so far, ticks all the boxes:

\- great content marketing (checkout twitter)

\- specific, short, expensive-gig

\- community (annual subscription)

\- online course (paid for this, so far awesome)

His service and the stuff he teaches are all on the same topic (hence the
name): helping you use visual language to describe how you offer value.

------
econcon
In my long experience, website doesn't do much.

Most of the business I've got in consulting field is through word of mouth and
you spend sometime on call with the customer to understand what exactly they
want and what you can offer to them at what price point and if you've previous
successful projects to show off to them.

Getting project from a customer who approaches you is really easy provided
you've experienced and I start by understanding their requirements then
offering them deep domain expertise overview of how we are going to slice and
dice the problem at hand.

Now ofc, if you don't have much experience with the domain - the person in
front of you'll easily detect your BS.

Websites doesn't really help much other than opening a line of communication
and probably displaying some previous customers, success and maybe your
company address / size.

~~~
CecilBDeMilles
You have missed the point.

------
lhh
We do corporate finance consulting, and here's how we present the
"productized" version of our offering:
[https://www.fivecastfinancial.com/core-financial-
package/](https://www.fivecastfinancial.com/core-financial-package/)

------
aloukissas
We very recently launched a productized service of our main offering:
[https://agentrisk.com/together](https://agentrisk.com/together)

The reason was that we had a lot of people who either didn't meet our account
minimum to join our wealth management service or they prefer to keep their
investing DIY and wanted some help along the way.

Would really like your feedback on the copy/messaging, this is v1.0 and we're
iterating on this.

~~~
CecilBDeMilles
Have you been able to close more business as a result of this switch?

~~~
aloukissas
Yes!

------
kevc
Always liked the landing page for:

[https://www.gradientmetrics.com/](https://www.gradientmetrics.com/)

------
machtesh
This one is nice and simple: [https://leadingup.co/](https://leadingup.co/)

------
mikegamm
I productized my consulting services last year. I have a paid discovery offer
called an Ops Performance Review that sets the stage nicely for a larger
engagement.

[https://www.bluprintpartners.com/our-
solutions](https://www.bluprintpartners.com/our-solutions)

------
khuknows
This is a good example of a productized service that produces case studies:
[https://casestudybuddy.com/](https://casestudybuddy.com/)

I'm not affiliated & have never worked with them, but have heard good things
and the site seems convincing.

------
rakic
Yes & No Design Studio:

[https://xn--bj8a.com](https://ꑮ.com) (ꑮ.com)

For example, a form for ordering app design and development service:

[https://xn--bj8a.com/app/](https://ꑮ.com/app/) (ꑮ.com/app/)

~~~
hizxy
Design and development as a commodity.

~~~
scottturman
I1 was just trying to figure out how to verbalize this but yeah. development-
as-a-commodity

------
CecilBDeMilles
I have never seen the use of credits as a way of purchasing work before?
[https://snapcopy.co/buy-credits/5-snap-credits/](https://snapcopy.co/buy-
credits/5-snap-credits/)

------
darren
Major Tom ([https://www.majortom.com](https://www.majortom.com)) launched a
Shopify site for their services: [https://tincan.shop](https://tincan.shop)

------
volkandkaya
We added a productized service to our SaaS [https://versoly.com/done-for-
you](https://versoly.com/done-for-you)

We have got a few paying customers from it and it is much easier than just
client work.

~~~
mvind

       Done for you marketing website that actually converts.

I don't understand what you're trying to say here.

------
krm01
We productized UX & UI design for Software Companies and have been running a
pretty high converting and profitable business from a single page website.

[][https://fairpixels.pro](https://fairpixels.pro)

------
zvanness
I decided to try the productized consulting stuff about 5 years ago. I haven't
changed the landing page much - [https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

I'm happy to answer any questions.

~~~
radicalbyte
How do you handle the expectations and communication with customers?

Given the list price for your clickable demo you could burn through that just
fielding emails / calls with your clients.

~~~
zvanness
This would need to be a much longer answer. But for the most part, it's
through defining a clear product roadmap at the start, providing a live work
in progress, as the MVP is being built, doing weekly checkin calls with Slack
in between, and delicately balancing any potential scope creep.

For your second question. I don't actually do any clickable demos. Only a
handful of folks ever ask for one, I tell them to use proto.io or Invision.

~~~
radicalbyte
Oh that makes much more sense :) Does that enable you to work with multiple
customers at the same time?

It looks like a fantastic business model for someone with your skillset and
talent.

~~~
zvanness
Yup, thankfully!

Thank you! :)

It has its ups and downs. I guess the other big factor is that I try to limit
the projects I take on, to the more interesting stuff, to try to reduce any
fatigue/burnout.

------
rboyd
I remember one of the first rails consultancies Hashrocket used to have
products: 3-2-1 Launch and Rescue Mission.

I want to say 3-2-1 Launch was they build your site over 3 days for something
like $30k. You might find something in archive.org.

------
scottturman
Another interesting example is
[https://www.superside.com](https://www.superside.com). They are advertising
heavily on one of my favorite podcasts.

------
rsinghio
It’s not a consulting but we have productized our design services[1] into
small packages. Working well so far for us. [1] Thecanopus.co

------
mightyfinecopy
I developed productized services back in April when my SaaS clients started
requesting faster turnarounds on projects, with more limited budgets.

It was also a good excuse to have some more fun with branding!
[https://www.mightyfinecopy.com/shop](https://www.mightyfinecopy.com/shop)

~~~
CecilBDeMilles
Love this page. Did you close more business?

------
enablementdata
I don’t think I’ve ever chuckled so hard to a landing page before

------
shostack
Has anyone seen good examples of this for marketing?

